
Announcing Operon: Extreme Performance for Ansible - dmw_ng
https://sweetness.hmmz.org/2019-10-28-operon.html?
======
_frkl
Nice, this looks very interesting. I never had a real problem with Mitogen, so
I have a lot of confidence that this will be worth buying/supporting. I don't
have a need right now, but I really hope the business model behind it works
out. High time open-source projects like this get rewarded appropriately...

